# All-i compression and my new 5d mk3



## oz2o (Mar 26, 2012)

Just opened up the new 5d mk3 and put in a sandisk extreme pro 32gb CF card inserted the battery and dialled in the new All-i 1080 25p setting and started to do a test movie... After about 10secs I got a dialog 'the movie has stopped recording automatically' tried several other CF cards even a new lexar 64gb 1000 x's 150mbs and same thing... The curious thing is that the other setting which is IFB 1080 25p works perfectly and the All-I works fine to the SD card...
So I'm trying to sort this out without having to send it back to the online retailer in hong kong (which by the way has been very good as far as after sales service in the past)...
I think it needs the firmware re-installed or some kind of a factory reset, does anyone have any idea where I should start to try and get an answer for this... I'm in Sydney Australia and the canon repair people say they don't have any manuals for this camera yet...any help appreciated,
Steve


----------



## rwmson (Mar 26, 2012)

Did you format the cards in-camera per the User Manual instructions?


----------



## oz2o (Mar 27, 2012)

Yes I always format in camera... Took it to canon in Sydney today... Tech re-installed firmware, problem still there. They assured me that they will sort it out and fix it in a few days...i guess that sometimes little niggles will occur in hitech bits of kit like this...just ruined my new camera warm and fuzzy's...


----------



## prestonpalmer (Apr 15, 2012)

has anyone else reproduced this?


----------

